# Palm Desktop X en français est là!



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2002)

C'est par là.


----------



## salvatore (13 Mai 2002)

Merci WebOliver !

Giga good news


----------



## ricchy (13 Mai 2002)

et ca fonctionne enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec la bêta ça ne fonctionnais pas chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et AvantGo pour osX ça marche ???


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par richy:
*(...) Et AvantGo pour osX ça marche ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois qu'il faut oublier... J'ai même entendu que ça deviendrait payant...


----------



## ricchy (13 Mai 2002)

c pas grave, il y a pas autre chose comme utilitaire dans le genre ?

tout compte fait c'est assez gadget, mais tout de même ca aurait été pas mal moi qui part en Chine.

j'aurai pu relever les news et hop les consulter au restaurant, je doute qu'ils aient le Matin là bas en Chine.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2002)

C'est pas trop tôt !!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Microsoft partout, justice nulle part <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2002)

Super, merci!
La version en anglais me mettait des doublons dans mes rendez-vous!


----------



## Titov (14 Mai 2002)

Ça marche.....

Il faut desinstaller la version beta sinon ça coince.

Est-ce qu'il existe un dockling qui permette d'avoir les même fonctions que le menu de la version 2.6.3 sur MacOs 9 ?


----------



## locyrille (15 Mai 2002)

Est ce que c'est censé marcher avec un Visor (chez moi en tous cas ça marche pas, il me dit que les conduits sont en, double ou un truc comme ça !!!

Il est vrai que j'ai pas désinstallé la Béta avant d'installer la version définitive, mais comment faire ?

Merci !


----------



## locyrille (15 Mai 2002)

Bon, ben je me réponds tout seul, ça pourra servir à quelqu'un. Ça marche !!!!

Il faut d'abord lancer l'installeur pour désinstaller, puis réinstaller ! Et la synchro avec un visor marche impeccable. Handspring pourrait le dire sur son site plutôt que de dire que le produit n'a pas tété testé !!! (J'ai un Visor de Luxe)


----------



## Macintouch (16 Mai 2002)

pensez-vous que cette version sera livré lors de l'achat d'un Palm ou faudra-t-il aller la télécharger???


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2002)

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit déjà sur les CD d'installation des derniers Palm.

Tu as intérêt à la télécharger


----------



## ev (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par locyrille:
*Est ce que c'est censé marcher avec un Visor (chez moi en tous cas ça marche pas, il me dit que les conduits sont en, double ou un truc comme ça !!!

Il est vrai que j'ai pas désinstallé la Béta avant d'installer la version définitive, mais comment faire ?

Merci !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux préciser ! J'ai la version Palm 2.6 qui tourne sur mon Visor Platinum.
Tu dis qu'il faut d'abord désinstaller Palm OS 2.6 avant de télécharger la nouvelle version (Palm OS 4), c'est bien ça ?
Par ailleurs les synchros fonctionnent bien ou pas ?, Avantgo y compris ?

Merci


----------



## locyrille (16 Mai 2002)

Il faut désinstaller la version 2.6, comme demandé et il faut aussi desinstaller la version béta de la version X si tu l'avais installé. Pour avant go, je sais pas mais la synchro se passe alors très bien


----------



## Titov (16 Mai 2002)

Comme je l'ai dit sur macos X je n'ai pas eu de gros problèmes d'installation... mais sur mon viel iMac 233 du bureau tournant sur MacOs 9.1 c'est une autre histoire.

L'intallateur présente des menus avec des symboles alchimiques, mais il installe.

La HotSynck se fait et j'ai récupéré mes anciennes données mais quand il s'agit d'ouvrir PalmDesktop 4.0 j'ai un message d'erreur - 8796.(avec appararition de symbole bizarres sur la barre des menus)

Je me demande si l'intallateur n'est pas buggé.

J'ai pourtant alloué plus de mémoire...


----------



## Hayak (16 Mai 2002)

personne n'a essayé avec un Clié ?


----------



## Macintouch (20 Mai 2002)

je me pose la question de savoir si cette nouvelle version sera bientôt présente sur le CD lors d'achat d'un Palm, car généralement, Palm ne met pas de CD Hotsync ou Desktop pour Mac...

Encore un truc:
il faut Hotsnyc et Desktop pour qu'un Palm fonctionne avec l'ordi, c'est ça?? Palm Desktop est aussi livré ou peut-il aussi être téléchargé??


----------



## sylko (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Palm Desktop est aussi livré ou peut-il aussi être téléchargé??  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Remonte tout en haut des messages!


----------



## MacDavid (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Hayak:
*personne n'a essayé avec un Clié ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, avec un Clié n&b
Et... ça fonctionne.

on peut même dire que ça fonctionne mieux qu'avec la version beta de PalmDesktop (qui réclamait parfois deux connexions voire plus avant de faire la synchro).

En revanche, parfois, une erreur survient (-4690 ou qqchose comme ca...) mais ca c'est dû à PalmDesktop


----------



## Macintouch (7 Juin 2002)

sur le site, on peut télécharger Palm Desktop mais pas HotSync?? sauf pour Windows......

A moins que Palm Desktop contienne HotSync...


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
*sur le site, on peut télécharger Palm Desktop mais pas HotSync?? sauf pour Windows......

A moins que Palm Desktop contienne HotSync...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, HotSync est inclus dans Palm Dektop, et l'installeur permet d'installer séparément les deux éléments.


----------



## brome (19 Juillet 2002)

J'ai un probleme de synchro entre mon palm et mon Powerbook. N'ayant pas de port serie pour brancher le craddle, j'utilisais jusque la le port infra-rouge sous OS 9. 

Mais depuis que j'ai installe Palm Desktop pour OS X, impossible de faire une synchro entiere de maniere correcte. 
Quand je lance la synchro en appuyant sur l'icone sur l'ecran du palm, il faut de tres longues secondes avant que le mac reagisse. Et au bout de deux ou trois minutes, generalement il stoppe, en affichant un message precisant que la liaison est rompue.

Quelqu'un est au courant de ce probleme ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## doc (29 Juillet 2002)

Plus de problème depuis que je suis sous X05  et palm dekstop 4 .. en anglais (a cause d'une erreur de ma part)
je me demande si la version en anglais n'est pas mieux..


----------



## Tiberius (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par brome:</font><hr />*
Quand je lance la synchro en appuyant sur l'icone sur l'ecran du palm, il faut de tres longues secondes avant que le mac reagisse. Et au bout de deux ou trois minutes, generalement il stoppe, en affichant un message precisant que la liaison est rompue.

Quelqu'un est au courant de ce probleme ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Un des problèmes répertoriés et l'impossibilité d'installer des applications depuis une synchro infrarouge. Sinon j'ai fait pas mal de synchro infrarouge sans problèmes (excepté une certaine lenteur...). Il faut bien sûr ne laisser que le port ÌrDA activé dans HotSync.


----------



## bassben (2 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, 
en voulant télécharger la version en français de palm desktop 4.2.1, on me demande quel palm j'utilise, or j'ai un visor deluxe... Est-ce que ça marche quand même?


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2005)

Normalement oui, les nouvelles versions de Palm Desktop fonctionnent toujours avec les anciens Palm.


----------

